# Progesterone levels day of transfer



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all

Currently doing my final FET

I have my progesterone levels checked yesterday afternoon just after my frozen transfer.

They have come back at 27.9...
Is that low? Im still in with a chance right?

Hubby is now off to the pharmacist to get Lubion injections. Praying this helps


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

That’s low, the lowest my Czech clinic would allow is 30, 30 and below they added in more progesterone, so hopefully the injections will help you, they usually do.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

:-(

I just hope me starting Lubion wasnt too late...

I feel my positivity draining away 😭


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Bubbles I’ve read so much on this. Studies articles anything I could get my hands on. And here is what I think (for what it’s worth) 

The day you start is most important. Progesterone especially vaginally switches on endometrial receptivity. Vaginal progesterone is extremely bioavailable as in it goes right to the spot. It is not processed via kidney liver and is not oral so doesn’t get broken down by stomach. 
So you’ve got that part covered. 

Secondly they will measure your levels on day of transfer. So don’t worry. If you need more they will give you more. 

Thirdly you’ve caught this at a good time. 

Some clinics say 2 x 200 and some say up to 5 x 200 
I was on 3 x 200 and lubion 

In the past I’ve been on 1 x 50 shot in the bum no vaginal 

And other times cyclogest (back passage) and a shot. 

So really the important part is that you start 5/6 days before a 5 day embryo is transferred or as instructed if 3 day embryo. 

I hope this helps x


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

To add my last levels were measured at 15 and the clinic said that’s acceptable. And I was on lubion 25 per day and 3 x 25. 

And also progesterone that’s administered vaginally doesn’t always measure in blood tests. 

If your clinic think that level is good then that’s ok. Lubion is easy and will support your embryo growth. 

Progesterone Levels in first trimester are 11-44 naturally.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you for looking up on this for me. Im so grateful.

I am on 2 x 400mg of cyclogest (from 5 days before transfer) and as from 1dp5dt im on 25mg Lubion

It was when they found my level at 27.9 that i then went onto Lubion. 

I really hope im still in with a chance.

Thank you for your help xx


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

And this may help too

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4595397/


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks - ive tried to read it... its just not going in :-(


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi, I just wondered are progesterone levels usually taken on the day of FET please? The clinic i am didn't, I also made a mistake and was taking the wrong progesterone (lower dose ) as I mixed up my meds, stupid of me. Thank you xx


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Snowdrop 
Mine have started to take them now. My last 3 transfers it was taken. 
I think many clinics prescribe it vaginally and that doesn’t always show in blood serum.
Maybe that’s why it’s not always measured.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

The only reason why mine was taken is because i asked. But my clinic dont normally check prior to transfer.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

It also depends on what the lab measures the progesterone at, for the way the American labs measure it 12-15 is ok and for places like Australia, Czech Republic the minimum that is ok is 30 so not sure how the uk measure yours, would pay to find out, but if the clinic has given you lubion then I’m sure it would be the same as the Australian way of measuring it. I was on 5x200 utrogestan and mine always measured around 60-70. I recently did a mock cycle for completely different reasons and I took 1x200 mg and my progesterone level was sitting at 39 nmol/l, for me  this Progesterone isn’t high enough as I started to bleed before I was due to stop it. I have seen plenty of ladies though where their progesterone at 30 is enough.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

There is nmol/l (Australian measurement) or ng/mL Which is the American I’m sure .


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying about progesterone blood test at FET. I stupidly mixed up the meds and started taking the right progesterone on the day of FET once I realized the mistake x


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Europe is generally ng/ml 

My clinic is Spain and is ng/ml but could also be p/mol so I guess check that too


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep so 30 is the minimum for nmol/l and I think 12-15 is for ng/ml, my clinic in the Czech Republic gave me my result in nmol/l when I cycled there.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Im guessing my clinic measure in nmol/l then as he said ideally it needs to be 30. 

I have a massive negative nancy head on. Its such a shame as ive been so positive about this cycle. I have quite alot of bloat and cramping this morning and weird feeling in the top of my legs but no sore boobs at all.
I always get sore boobs a week before my period is due so makes me think my levels are low. That said, surely my levels must be higher than when i naturally am due my period as i dont have any progesterone support...

As you can tell, head is mashed.

On a good note, as a serial early tester, i have no urges to test at all (im on 3dp5dt but im normally itching by this point)


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Best of luck. Understandable that you’re worried.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all,

Just a little update, seems the extra progesterone support did the trick as i got my BFP yesterday  

Xx


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

There you go. Delighted for you. Enjoy this special time.


----------

